# New Rig for 2014



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 27, 2013)

Check System Specs for details.


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Also ordered 2 ASUS 27" LED monitors so I can get rid of the TV


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2013)

Well yee haw! It's just an old-fashioned country Christmas!

Congrats on getting the new computer


----------



## happita (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm guessing those 27' monitors are 1440p/1600p? Those 2x R9 290X cards will drive those displays very nicely. Just make sure you get a good cooler sufficient enough to take care of that 9590 that you got there 

Very nice man. Congrats.


----------



## techtard (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy Festivus, and congrats. Thats some nice hardware.


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## happita (Dec 28, 2013)

It's beautiful *wipes tear from eye*

Now show us some benchmarks and what this baby can do


----------



## rougal (Dec 28, 2013)

03hdfatboy said:


>



Now that's a happy New year.... Gratz


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Had a water leak. Bad o-ring   in town now hunting coolant. Wish me luck


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Couldn't find just the coolant. Bought Zalman LQ315


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolant leaked everywhere. Even in CPU socket  hoping it'll dry out. Wish me luck


----------



## FX-GMC (Dec 29, 2013)

happita said:


> I'm guessing those 27' monitors are 1440p/1600p? Those 2x R9 290X cards will drive those displays very nicely. Just make sure you get a good cooler sufficient enough to take care of that 9590 that you got there
> 
> Very nice man. Congrats.



Now i'm dreaming of a 27 foot monitor....


----------



## Vario (Dec 29, 2013)

03hdfatboy said:


> Coolant leaked everywhere. Even in CPU socket  hoping it'll dry out. Wish me luck


good luck dude.  I am sure it will be fine if you give it a few days to dry. Then clean any spilled areas with isopropyl too then let dry an hour atleast before starting up just to be on the safe side.

Was it the zalman that leaked?  I'm paranoid my AIO in my itx will leak and since its so small ...


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 29, 2013)

I think CPU is tost. it was the OEM AMD cooler that leaked. Ordered a new CPU will RMA the other one. They will only replace it not refund it. RMA's take about 30 days don't want to wait that long to get my rig running. I may end up putting the replacement in my other rig or sell it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2013)

geez. christmas is ruined.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2013)

03hdfatboy said:


> CPU is tost. it was the OEM AMD cooler that leaked. Ordered a new CPU will RMA the other one. They will only replace it not refund it. RMA's take about 30 days don't want to wait that long to get my rig running. I may end up putting the replacement in my other rig or sell it.


So will they replace CPU also seeing as it was their cooler that failed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2013)

I have to assume you pulled apart that AIO to fit it in the chassis?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 29, 2013)

Only way to get it sit outside without cutting the case...lets hope that the dealer isn't that clever.


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 29, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> So will they replace CPU also seeing as it was their cooler that failed.


I sure hope so


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Dec 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I have to assume you pulled apart that AIO to fit it in the chassis?





mstenholm said:


> Only way to get it sit outside without cutting the case...lets hope that the dealer isn't that clever.


NOPE just split the back of the HAF932


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 4, 2014)

Got the new CPU Still done the same thing. Pulled all the ram and CPU, installed in my other PC and ran MemTest86 and prime95. All tested fine. 
Kept screwing with new setup, finally got it running, funny thing is when I reboot it I always makes me go into bios set it to optimized defaults. It's a pain in the butt. It will not restart on it's own I have to press the "go" button on the mobo and wait for it to boot. I'm outta ideas. Thinking of ordering another mobo to see if that was the issue. Anyone looking a FX-9590 and a Zalman LQ315 CPU cooler?


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally Got it back together.. Running great!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4925995


----------



## d1nky (Jan 13, 2014)

03hdfatboy said:


> Finally Got it back together.. Running great!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4925995



why not join our tpu hwbot team, could do with some 9590 benches 

and you get to use that OC controller

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-hwbot-club.189088/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2014)

nice, can you really buy the Asus ROG OC Panel for itself? 

but it's nice with some AMD here, even i am more Intel user but i totally would use the Formula-Z board if i was going AMD


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 13, 2014)

reran it with all 3 displays. got better score. 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4926036


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## suraswami (Jan 13, 2014)

03hdfatboy said:


>


 
very neat assembly and excellent cabling, unfortunate the first CPU died.  Ejoy your new rig.  If possible post some load numbers on the watts consumed.


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 13, 2014)

suraswami said:


> very neat assembly and excellent cabling, unfortunate the first CPU died.  Ejoy your new rig.  If possible post some load numbers on the watts consumed.


I'm scared to check the watts consumed. 
CPU is fine it was the MoBo


----------



## suraswami (Jan 13, 2014)

03hdfatboy said:


> I'm scared to check the watts consumed.


 As long as you don't blow the fuse of your power grid I guess its ok


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone need a CPU?


----------



## techtard (Jan 14, 2014)

Good work getting everything back up and running. That must have been a stressful few weeks.


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 14, 2014)

techtard said:


> Good work getting everything back up and running. That must have been a stressful few weeks.


It was a PITA but well worth it.


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 14, 2014)

I installed NFS rivals today. PC runs it flawlessly with all 3 screens but it doesn't seem to like my G27 wheel. What's up with that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2014)

when i go to build mine- will be pretty close spec wise to yours, im going air cooled though


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 14, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> when i go to build mine- will be pretty close spec wise to yours, im going air cooled though


I've always used air but this on came with the water cooler. I have to say.. I like it so far. Got to be cleaner and less dust


----------



## Hood (Jan 14, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> geez. christmas is ruined.


Just reading his original post kinda ruined MY Christmas - the only build I could afford this year was a $500 APU system!  I'm glad he got it worked out, but I would have gotten a much larger radiator for the hottest CPU on the planet!


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Hood said:


> Just reading his original post kinda ruined MY Christmas - the only build I could afford this year was a $500 APU system!  I'm glad he got it worked out, but I would have gotten a much larger radiator for the hottest CPU on the planet!


It actually runs cool


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 16, 2014)

Arguably in some context they run cooler than Haswell, try setting 1.5V on a Haswell and see what temps you can enjoy!  Obviously at stock/low voltage Haswell is cooler though.


----------



## 03hdfatboy (Jan 16, 2014)




----------

